# Parolo:"Pioli e co perdono punti, non hanno mai vinto".



## admin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Parolo a DAZN sulla lotta scudetto e sugli allenatori delle big che perdono punti:"Non so se sia un limite, ma ci vuole di riuscire a tenere la squadra sempre mentalmente al massimo. Gli allenatori che hanno perso punti non hanno mai vinto uno Scudetto”.


----------



## Gamma (21 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Parolo a DAZN sulla lotta scudetto e sugli allenatori delle big che perdono punti:"Non so se sia un limite, ma ci vuole di riuscire a tenere la squadra sempre mentalmente al massimo. Gli allenatori che hanno perso punti non hanno mai vinto uno Scudetto”.



Secondo me ha colto il punto.
Per noi il discorso è ancora più pungente perché non solo il nostro allenatore non ha mai vinto nulla, ma neanche i nostri giovani giocatori(Maignan, Giroud e Ibra sono gli unici ad aver vinto qualcosa da protagonisti), e questo a livello di approccio da adottare in match come questi si sente.

Per l'Inter è diverso, le loro occasioni le hanno avute ed il Sassuolo(di caratura molto superiore alla Salernitana) è stato mostruoso sia davanti che dietro, quindi non ne farei un affare di stato, anche se nelle ultime ne hanno perse due e pareggiata una. La squadra sa come affrontare certe partite, difatti generalmente non le stecca, e questo lo deve soprattutto al lavoro di Conte che essendo un allenatore vincente in quanto a campionati ha saputo trasmettere il giusto modo di approcciare queste gare ai suoi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha colto il punto.
> Per noi il discorso è ancora più pungente perché non solo il nostro allenatore non ha mai vinto nulla, ma neanche i nostri giovani giocatori(Maignan, Giroud e Ibra sono gli unici ad aver vinto qualcosa da protagonisti), e questo a livello di approccio da adottare in match come questi si sente.
> 
> Per l'Inter è diverso, le loro occasioni le hanno avute ed il Sassuolo(di caratura molto superiore alla Salernitana) è stato mostruoso sia davanti che dietro, quindi non ne farei un affare di stato, anche se nelle ultime ne hanno perse due e pareggiata una. La squadra sa come affrontare certe partite, difatti generalmente non le stecca, e questo lo deve soprattutto al lavoro di Conte che essendo un allenatore vincente in quanto a campionati ha saputo trasmettere il giusto modo di approcciare queste gare ai suoi.


Ti rammento che hanno vinto di chiulo anche col Venezia..
L'Inter è una squadretta ne più ne meno di noi.. Infatti siamo tutti lì a giocarcela.. Probabilmente anche solo con l'Ibra di un anno fa avremmo qualche punto in più..

Va bene così, c'è la giochiamo fino alla fine se abbiamo la voglia giusta..

Con la salernitana pure non ne farei un affare di stato, questi erano carichi a palla, da una settimana preparavano il match della vita.. Il problema è stato non chiuderla


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Parolo a DAZN sulla lotta scudetto e sugli allenatori delle big che perdono punti:"Non so se sia un limite, ma ci vuole di riuscire a tenere la squadra sempre mentalmente al massimo. Gli allenatori che hanno perso punti non hanno mai vinto uno Scudetto”.


L'Inter è più brava di noi contro le piccole.
Il Sassuolo di ieri non ha giocato da piccola, al Meazza fa partite da grande.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Parolo a DAZN sulla lotta scudetto e sugli allenatori delle big che perdono punti:"Non so se sia un limite, ma ci vuole di riuscire a tenere la squadra sempre mentalmente al massimo. Gli allenatori che hanno perso punti non hanno mai vinto uno Scudetto”.


Infatti hanno chiamato ibra e giroud proprio per innalzare l'asticella e sopperire alle lacune di un gruppo di sbarbatelli.

A differenza di tanti altri che si sono risollevati per il pari dell'inter io sono ancora incavolato come una iena.
A salerno non ho visto gli occhi della tigre in troppi tra i nostri e questo è gravissimo.

E non sarà un passo falso altrui a farmi ricredere anche perchè nel calcio non vige il 'mal comune mezzo gaudio' e i due punti persi a salerno, contro una banda di scappati di casa e su un campo in cui hanno vinto tutti, ce li darà nessuno indietro.
Abbiamo avuto la controprova che l'inter di inzaghi non è quella di conte ok, e con questo?
Siamo noi che dobbiamo crescere.

Poi pare che chi crede oggi allo scudetto sia evoluto e che non ci crede sia negativo o sfigato : a parte il fatto che io ci credevo già lo scorso anno laddove molti tra i nostri ci vedevano quinti , ma non sto vedendo tra i nostri fame e sangue agli occhi.
Si cerca di giocare bene tecnicamente, si vince e si perde tecnicamente ok... ma non basta.

Per vincere non basta.
Arriverà il primo caldo primaverile e il pallone peserà un macigno quando deciderà un titolo e se i presupposti morali e mentali sono quelli di salerno ci scioglieremo come neve al sole.

Mi auguro oggi e domani a milanello ibra ribalti tutti.

Non abbiamo guadagnato un punto sull'inter, ne abbiamo persi due.
Cosi si pensa se si vuole vincere, il resto sono chiacchiere da perdenti.


----------



## Gamma (21 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti rammento che hanno vinto di chiulo anche col Venezia..
> L'Inter è una squadretta ne più ne meno di noi.. Infatti siamo tutti lì a giocarcela.. Probabilmente anche solo con l'Ibra di un anno fa avremmo qualche punto in più..
> 
> Va bene così, c'è la giochiamo fino alla fine se abbiamo la voglia giusta..
> ...



Appunto, hanno vinto fortunosamente, è proprio questo quello che è mancato a noi.
3 punti in un modo o nell'altro li riescono a portare a casa contro le squadrette quando ce n'è bisogno, noi andiamo nel pallone quando c'è una pressione di questo tipo.

Ma è giusto così, loro hanno più esperienza ed è normale. Tuttavia anche io penso che l'Inter non sia la corazzata invincibile che pensano molti, anche perché se così fosse stato avrebbero chiuso il campionato nel derby, invece siamo tutti lì come giustamente dici tu.

Vediamo come andrà, l'importante sarà non buttare punti con le piccole.


----------

